# Joshua, TX - male needing medical attn



## Ashley_M (Feb 19, 2003)

While perusing Petfinder saw this guy. 

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Buba: Petfinder










There isn't really any info on the Petfinder site about him. Hope he gets some help. I'm about an hour from the shelter, so if a rescue needs transport let me know.


----------



## we4elves (May 11, 2010)

Called the shelter and they said they found him on the side of the road in June...so skinny and weak he couldn't even walk...they gave him medicine and an IV ..

Their guessing he is 8-10 months old .....Mange is gone...hair has grown back and he runs and plays...They just need someone to get him...he has been there a long time now....I suggested they need to post another picture...poor guy


----------



## Ashley_M (Feb 19, 2003)

Thank you!


----------



## we4elves (May 11, 2010)

Here are new pictures of him...He actually looks younger than that to my untrained eye


----------



## we4elves (May 11, 2010)

bump


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Poor little guy, and  thoughts for the person/people who left him on the side of the road. He looks a lot better, but is still very thin. I agree, he looks much younger than the posted age. Bump for little Buba...
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I'll bet that if the shelter contacted North TX GSD Rescue, Good Shepherd Rescue of North TX, Austin GSD Rescue, and Cen-Tex GSD Rescue they could find somebody to take him. I just picked up a PB GSD that had been in a Dallas-area shelter for 3 months and they'd never contacted a rescue. I only saw him because somebody forwarded me tomorrow's euth list and he was on it. Texas has an excellent network of GSD rescues but some shelters just don't contact them.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

the pup looks hot, young, and skinny. It looks like they are trying to make him comfortable. I hope someone gets him out of there and into a family. He looks like a nice boy needing a good family to love.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

He looks younger to me too. In that 4th picture it looks like he still has premolars coming in. I hope someone gets him out ASAP. He looks like he's already recovering from that first picture.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Bump


----------



## we4elves (May 11, 2010)

bump


----------



## we4elves (May 11, 2010)

Just checked and he is still there!!!


----------

